# 7 years ago today, a special girl came here



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

7 years ago, I met a very special young lady at the Warwick animal shelter. I'd meant to foster her but she became immediately attached to me! do have to admit, I spoiled her from the start - she's the only one of my dogs to EVER ride in the Caddy I used to drive, she came home from the shelter in it.

Morgan the day she came home, 6 months old









She came home to a big brother who sniffed her, kissed her then smacked her upside the head. About a year later with Luther









When she was a little older than 2, she figured out her purpose in life - a blond baby boy. 









She was so good with him, I made her 2 more babies

















Then right before she turned 7, I got her a baby of her own species. Thought she'd be pleased - lol - I was so very wrong!









Happy Gotcha day, girlfriend. I luvs you!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy gotcha day Morgan!!!
she is still as gorgeous as when you got her!!
we luvs Moon too


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

So cute, congratulations Morgan.

I love your captions.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I loved the pictures and the captions. She is so beautiful, very regal. I can only hope my girl turns out to be so wonderful. Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

happy gotcha day to morgan and her mom!


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy gotcha day Morgan!! She looks like such a sweetie with the kids!!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

she is beautiful and what a nice picture show and capitons
I know she dislikes OTTO from all you say that he does LOL HAHAHHA


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 7, Morgan. You are a lovely lady!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy gotcha day beautiful girl!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Morgan, happy belated birthday!







I'm sure it was wonderful! You are a very beautiful girl!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Little siblings can be such a pain









HAPPY GOTCHA DAY!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day!
What a lovely girl


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day







, and may she have many more. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Great photo story!!!!!! Wonderful pixs with the babies - the ones she loves and the ones she tolerates









Happy gotcha day Morgan! And many many more!

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Doesn't it completely baffle you what others will "throw away"?? Klytie and Duke both came from a shelter as recycled dogs who bounced thru several homes and were labeled as probably "un-adoptable". They are both stunning, as is your Morgan... and Kyltie is one of the most brilliant and attentive dogs I've ever owned... 

Klytie (sable), Duke (white) and I on Mt Riga










Klytie, worried she's missing something....










"WHAT TO YOU MEAN IT DOESN'T FIT??"


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Duke and Klytie are lovely. Nothing like the love of a rescue. 

Yes it always amazed me that no one went looking for Miss Morgan after she ran away. Course I could tell she wasn't loved by her first owner by how she was at first - unsocalized, scared to walk down the street at night, full of parasites with an ear infection.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day, Morgan!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day, Morgan! Here's to many more wonderful years.


----------

